# Stop Bristol Airport expansion: Publicity Stunt



## xenon (Apr 3, 2008)

If anyone's interested.
"
A day of action on the Climate Change Bill is being organised by
Friends of the Earth on Friday 4th April (this coming Friday!) on
College Green, Bristol.

We will assemble by 12:30pm at Queen Victoria's statue (in front of
the Marriott Hotel at the far end of the green from the Council House)
for a press stunt. The stunt should take no more than 30 minutes. We
will be joined by Stephen Williams MP who is thoroughly supportive of
our aims.

The aim is to make very public the Government's (and Gordon Brown's)
deliberate attempts to exclude international aviation from the Climate
Change Bill. We and many others feel that this is like being on a diet
but continuing to gorge on chocolate. We are asking all of Bristol's
MPs to sign up to EDM 736 which urges inclusion of aviation, and also
to vote for amendments to include it in the Bill. Currently Roger
Berry, Doug Naysmith, Stephen Williams, and Don Foster have all signed
the EDM, but Kerry McCarthy, Dawn Primarolo, John Penrose and Liam Fox
have not. We would like all MPs to commit to this and put pressure on
the Government to allow the amendments to the Bill.

The stunt involves a person dressed as Gordon Brown covering his eyes
and holding a large cardboard plane to emphasise that aviation is
being ignored. Supporters beside him will hold up more planes, posters
with "include aviation in the climate change bill" on them, and hand
out leaflets and pamphlets. Ideally we want press photos to have a
fairly tight photo of "Gordon" and the poster so that the message gets
across, but the more people there are in the background handing out
leaflets etc. the better.

Thanks and hope you can make it.
"

http://www.nobristolairportexpansion.co.uk/


----------



## Geri (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm in favour of Bristol airport being expanded.


----------



## Jografer (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm away on an Easyjet from Bristol that day...


----------



## JHE (Apr 4, 2008)

Bristol International Airport is hosting a week of Islamic propaganda starting on 11th April.

*Islam awareness week at Bristol International Airport* 

PASSENGERS using Bristol International Airport will have the chance to learn more about the Muslim faith in an awareness event next week. 

Understanding Islam will take place from Monday to April 11 and is aimed at educating people about the religion and presenting a positive view of Muslims in society.​
http://www.thewestonmercury.co.uk/c...ory=znews&itemid=WeED02 Apr 2008 15:08:00:737

Can we look forward to the airport devoting a week to propaganda in favour of Methodists, Mormons or Moonies?  No.

Will the airport present a positive view of Satanists or Scientologists?  No.

It's just more pro-Mozzy shit!


----------



## xenon (Apr 4, 2008)

WTF?

Muslim week at the airport. An airport?

Erm...


Isn't that a bit like holding a come and pet a pitbull week in a nursery?

i.e. Subconsciously reassociating the threat you're supposed to be dispelling.


----------



## Isambard (Apr 4, 2008)

JHE said:


> It's just more pro-Mozzy shit!



Bit of a dodgy reference there no?


----------

